# Quilled Thistles



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for looking!

I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)

My quilling supplies were next on the block so I made these thistles. I forgot how fun it is to quill. It’s relaxing and easy to do (a perfect TV-watching activity since it doesn’t take a lot of concentration) and it can be extremely inexpensive. …and I still like the look.

I think there was no internet the last time I quilled….seriously, it’s been that long. Every “design decision” for these thistles was me trying to cover up a mistake, or something I changed my mind about after later browsing Pinterest.

So quilling passed my “Use It Or Lose It” test and I’ll be keeping my supplies. So much for my plan, because I actually purchased more quilling paper during this process. 🙃


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Amazing the beauty that can be created with paper!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

When I downsize from hobbies I no longer do, I give away one time use supplies (fabric, paper, yarn) but keep my tools. That way if I get the urge to return to the craft I still have the most expensive bits. And it is amazing how many tools can be used across crafts. When I returned to knitting about two decades ago, I had the needles to start with. The technology ( circular needles, interchangeables) had improved but I could start again with what I had.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your quilling is beautiful. That is a lovely picture.


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

JoRae said:


> Your quilling is beautiful. That is a lovely picture.



Oh well , you tried anyhow! Sometimes it takes a move to really get motivated to downsize. 
But if you don’t have to why bother? 

I recently downsized to move and am really missing my multiple art/craft making spaces! 

Enjoy what you have while you can! 🤗


----------



## kecwnp (Feb 25, 2018)

Absolutely *beautiful* !! Love these!!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nicely done. That's one craft I haven't tried and I'm running out of lifetime to try new ones. Once when a friend and I would go to the Sewing/Craft expo here we would always vow before we walked in that we were not going to try any new crafts. Yeah, right. Yours are ver nice. Thanks for sharing. Happy Crafting. jberg


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

kaypriest said:


> Amazing the beauty that can be created with paper!


Agree! Paper crafts are so near and dear to me. One of my earliest memories is making some paper pumpkins and my mom let me display them on our front window for Halloween. The whole thing is so memorable. I couldn’t believe my mom let me put tape on the window and I was so happy and proud to have thought of the idea. It was a beginning.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> When I downsize from hobbies I no longer do, I give away one time use supplies (fabric, paper, yarn) but keep my tools. That way if I get the urge to return to the craft I still have the most expensive bits. And it is amazing how many tools can be used across crafts. When I returned to knitting about two decades ago, I had the needles to start with. The technology ( circular needles, interchangeables) had improved but I could start again with what I had.



This is the road I’m on. I love my craft tools and have so many…too many. (Ironically I have no yarn stash other than leftover yarn from projects.) I have downsized a lot already with things I know I’ll never use again (like I don’t need a plastic template to draw a circle then cut it out.) I’ve donated a lot to local preschools who seem to appreciate it.


Here’s a sign I have in my craft room. 

Also, for quilling you only need paper strips and glue, but I’ve got all these tools. I love and need each of them. 😁


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

kaypriest said:


> Amazing the beauty that can be created with paper!


Agree! Paper crafts are so near and dear to me. One of my earliest memories is making some paper pumpkins and my mom let me display them on our front window for Halloween. The whole thing is so memorable. I couldn’t believe my mom let me put tape on the window and I was so happy and proud to have thought of the idea. It was a beginning.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What a beautiful picture you created! Amazing what can be done with a few items - thanks for sharing


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful artwork.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


Your thistles are beautiful and an inspiration. I love the background and framing for your thistles as well.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Your quilling is beautiful. That is a lovely picture.


Thank you!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> What a beautiful picture you created! Amazing what can be done with a few items - thanks for sharing


Thank you!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Grisby said:


> Oh well , you tried anyhow! Sometimes it takes a move to really get motivated to downsize.
> But if you don’t have to why bother?
> 
> I recently downsized to move and am really missing my multiple art/craft making spaces!
> ...


Thank you. I have no plans to sell my house but I know that day will come. I’m taking my time fine tuning everything and it’s fun, like it’s another hobby. I’m so happy being retired and spoiling myself. …at the same time I like making goals or I’d never get anything done. Instead of New Year resolutions I pick a theme. One year it was “donate the obvious”…another was “try and use every craft tool at least once”. This year is “Use it or Lose it”…. Not sure what next year will be, probably a combination of all. Thing is, I feel no pressure whatsoever and it’s fun rediscovering what I already own. I also feel I’m doing something good for myself, and for my family who may need to deal with my possessions after I’m gone.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Your thistles are beautiful and an inspiration. I love the background and framing for your thistles as well.


Thank you. I purchased that frame at Kohl’s in 2010. (Why do I remember these things but forget why I just walked into this room?!) Anyway, it had a lovely floral pic in it when purchased and that’s how it hung in my kitchen ever since. I liked the frame and always intended to put something personal in it. …it just took 12 years. Check that off my to-do list. 😁. I’m on a roll…


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I am trying to convince myself to get rid of stuff, it's not working very well and now I want to get my quilling stuff out and make some thistles! Yours are beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So very lovely.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Your quilling is beautiful. That is a lovely picture.


Thank you


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So very lovely.


Thank you


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> I am trying to convince myself to get rid of stuff, it's not working very well and now I want to get my quilling stuff out and make some thistles! Yours are beautiful.


Thank you. Get that quilling stuff out! I’m surprised how much I enjoyed this, and now I have so many other ideas in my head. I also like that it doesn’t take a lot of room, so easy to take out and put away. There are many quilling groups I discovered on Facebook while working on this project and I’m amazed at some of the work. It’s nice to know others who are interested. That’s new for me.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your thistles are beautifully done. You are definitely a quilling master! Kudos to you.

I'm trying to downsize also. I keep waiting for ribbon embroidery to become popular again, so I won't have to get rid of my ribbons and embroidery books.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Your thistles are beautifully done. You are definitely a quilling master! Kudos to you.
> 
> I'm trying to downsize also. I keep waiting for ribbon embroidery to become popular again, so I won't have to get rid of my ribbons and embroidery books.


Thank you! I am definitely not a very experienced quiller but that’s why I’m loving it again. It’s so forgiving…just roll up a strip of paper, squeeze it into a shape, glue it down. …and build on that. Like most projects, I’m usually not totally happy when it’s done, and have to walk away for a day so I can come back with a fresh eye and the things I questioned seem to disappear. (My sister and I call this “letting it marinate”) …she also said my bottom left leaf is a perfect marijuana leaf. I decided to let it stay. 😁


Ahhh, silk ribbon embroidery! I used to love that too. It’s one of those crafts I have way more supplies than finished projects. If I ever get my act together, I’d like to offer some of those supplies here for sale. Maybe someone might be interested, and I confirmed with Admin that the Classified section is not just for yarn hobbies but can include other “crafty” things. We’ll see…I have so many “maybe someday” ideas.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! I never tried quilling, but you do such beautiful work. The picture is stunning! ❤❤❤


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

That is very nice looking.


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

the framing really sets it off beautifully. well done.


----------



## maries387 (9 mo ago)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

mea said:


> Thank you. I have no plans to sell my house but I know that day will come. I’m taking my time fine tuning everything and it’s fun, like it’s another hobby. I’m so happy being retired and spoiling myself. …at the same time I like making goals or I’d never get anything done. Instead of New Year resolutions I pick a theme. One year it was “donate the obvious”…another was “try and use every craft tool at least once”. This year is “Use it or Lose it”…. Not sure what next year will be, probably a combination of all. Thing is, I feel no pressure whatsoever and it’s fun rediscovering what I already own. I also feel I’m doing something good for myself, and for my family who may need to deal with my possessions after I’m gone.



I agree it is really important to have some kind of goal in order to get things done!! I like your idea of having a theme for the year - which keeps it quite open and yet focused. 
I sometimes try to plan some huge goal like a new individual expo somewhere with X number of artworks -but that creates huge pressure and then I avoid my studio for months at a time!! 🫢

I think I will try your method of thinking up a theme - maybe that’ll make it easier. 🤣
Thanks for the idea ! 👍


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kaynewt (9 mo ago)

Your thistles are beautiful and the way you set up the picture is really nice. Great job.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

So lovely. I have tons of craft stuff. I should get back to it.


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

Grisby said:


> Oh well , you tried anyhow! Sometimes it takes a move to really get motivated to downsize.
> But if you don’t have to why bother?
> 
> I recently downsized to move and am really missing my multiple art/craft making spaces!
> ...


Aww, that sounds so sad {{HUGS}}


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


First of all, that's gorgeous. I didn't know quilling was so modern-looking now. 
Second, that background is lovely! I never would have thought of anything but a plain one 🤩
My mother wanted to try quilling, but the craft store with the classes closed, & she never got to. Don't worry, she moved on to other things


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...





mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


WOW, that is one of the most beautiful examples of Quill work that I have ever seen, very nice! I'd say it would be a shame if you stoped this craft.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, how lovely!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I really like the look of quilling!
Your picture is gorgeous!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


Amazing talent, thanka for sharing your pictures.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

These look beautiful. Quilling is something I haven't tried. I have more than enough other craft stuff to use up and it's doubtful whether I have enough lifetime left.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

You had me at thistles! Lovely work. So delicate.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


I don’t blame you for keeping your supplies that is a beautiful creation. Love the colors.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

All are lovely . I can’t choose one or two as I liked them all. Most amazing work.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and many ‘Likes’ about my thistles. You have lifted my spirits more than you’ll ever know. ❤


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


Pretty


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> When I downsize from hobbies I no longer do, I give away one time use supplies (fabric, paper, yarn) but keep my tools. That way if I get the urge to return to the craft I still have the most expensive bits. And it is amazing how many tools can be used across crafts. When I returned to knitting about two decades ago, I had the needles to start with. The technology ( circular needles, interchangeables) had improved but I could start again with what I had.


I really like this idea!


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

Your thistles are beautiful!! I tried quilling once, but just couldn't get the hang of it. I love the look if it, and wish I could have mastered it!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lovely, simply lovely.


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


STUNNING! Can't look as I don't have time for more projects! but this is phenomenal. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Your Thistles are stunning and thank you for the close up photos as it shows just how much work has gone into making them. I would be very proud to hang that on a wall.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


----------



## dabney (Jan 26, 2011)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


----------



## dabney (Jan 26, 2011)

Keep correcting mistakes...this A WORK OF ART!!!
BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


I LOVE it. I would buy that is a NY second !!!
Lovely and so well made. Well done !!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are absolutely beautiful


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


Beautiful work of art!


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

I like quilling also. Your thistles are beautiful. Keep at it you are doing great.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful! I down sizing too I had to laugh your post sounds just like me every new project I go overboard buying supplies. Just kills me to donate my crafting supplies but it needs to be done.


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been quilling since the ‘80’s! I’ve lost my favorite tool.. a short handled slotted piece. Anyone have one to sell or direct me to a place to order an old thing like it? Not interested in the new fangled soft touch thingy.
MMS


----------



## iammaddij86 (7 mo ago)

treadlelady said:


> I have been quilling since the ‘80’s! I’ve lost my favorite tool.. a short handled slotted piece. Anyone have one to sell or direct me to a place to order an old thing like it? Not interested in the new fangled soft touch thingy.
> MMS


Cannot find a way to see your work. Can you send a picture? Would love to see.


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

Quilling is so neat, got my daughter doing it a few years ago. Great work!!!


----------



## Cath21 (9 mo ago)

JoRae said:


> Your quilling is beautiful. That is a lovely picture.


Lovely work…. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

treadlelady said:


> I have been quilling since the ‘80’s! I’ve lost my favorite tool.. a short handled slotted piece. Anyone have one to sell or direct me to a place to order an old thing like it? Not interested in the new fangled soft touch thingy.
> MMS


ohhhhh…a “new fangled soft touch thingy”? Tell me more! None of my quilling tools are soft. 

In my (failed) attempt to downsize, this is a kit I purchased during my thistle project. I bought it specifically for the “curling coach” which is that flat pink plastic thing. I owned everything else and that was a tool I’d never heard of. Surprise, surprise, it is really handy! It makes it so easy to keep the paper aligned while you rotate the paper strips.


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

Well you haven't helped me out at all. I've always been intrigued with Quilling but never attempted it. I keep telling myself that I have enough unfinished leather, crochet, cross-stitch, bookfolding, gardening, and knitting projects to do. I don't need another interest. But your Thistles are absolutely gorgeous. Hmmmm. Quilling. I could fit that in, couldn't I?


----------



## ScottishThistle (Apr 4, 2017)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


N


mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


i have never heard of quilling. Your pictures are beautiful and would go down well in Scotland as the thistle is our national flower.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

ScottishThistle said:


> N
> 
> i have never heard of quilling. Your pictures are beautiful and would go down well in Scotland as the thistle is our national flower.


Oh, yes. ❤ I absolutely adore thistles and think I’ve made something “thistle” for every hobby I’ve ever had. My mom was born in Motherwell; my dad in Burnbank. I’m very proud of my Scottish heritage and still hope to make it to Scotland one day. You’re so lucky to live there.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

iammaddij86 said:


> Cannot find a way to see your work. Can you send a picture? Would love to see.


Hi! I’m not sure why my thistles aren’t coming through for you. I’ve sent you a private message with the pics (although I’m not sure I’ve done that right! 🙃


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

SeniorBiker said:


> Well you haven't helped me out at all. I've always been intrigued with Quilling but never attempted it. I keep telling myself that I have enough unfinished leather, crochet, cross-stitch, bookfolding, gardening, and knitting projects to do. I don't need another interest. But your Thistles are absolutely gorgeous. Hmmmm. Quilling. I could fit that in, couldn't I?


I think it’s a sign that you need to give it a try. 😁. …but I know what you mean!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Check on ebay!


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

*WOW!!! GORGEOUS!!!*


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

mea said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I am trying to cull my craft supplies and this year’s theme is “Use It Or Lose It”. I’m trying to get rid of supplies for hobbies I’m no longer interested in (because I seem to buy a lifetime’s worth of supplies every time I try something new.)
> 
> ...


good job


----------

